# Loose Bottle Cage Braze-Ons



## lycralout (May 2, 2007)

Hi 
one set of my Litespeed (2003 Vortex) bottle cage braze ons has come loose. Is this a common occurance with Litespeeds ? How do I rectify it ?

Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Any good shop can fix it for you quickly and not too much $.


----------



## lycralout (May 2, 2007)

Thanks

Does anyone know what do to do to rectify the problem ? IS it something I can do myself ?


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

lycralout said:


> Thanks
> 
> Does anyone know what do to do to rectify the problem ? IS it something I can do myself ?


Without the riveting tool, I believe you could use a steel bolt and a nut to squeeze the rivet tighter. Take a steel bolt (same size as the cage bolt) and thread a nut onto it about half way and then fasten the whole thing into the rivet. With one wrench holding the bolt steady, use another wrench to tighten the nut onto the rivet and with this tightening the rivet will be automatically pulled up tighter. DO NOT use the aluminum bolt from Litespeed, as it will damage the threads pretty quickly with this method due to the softer material and the force to squeeze the rivet.

As for those rivet-on bottle cage mounts, I just don't like them at all, as they are too cheap to be on a expensive ti frame and they have a tendency to come loose if not done right. All my ti frames have weld-on titanium inserts and they will never come loose by themsevlves. With that said, the rivet-on type inserts are fine if they are installed properly. There are stainless steel rivet-on inserts with teeth on the spline and these have a very good bite when binded together and they are very reliable but unfortunately, Litespeed and other makers don't use them. Regardless, a lot of people do not pay much attention to these inserts and they are pain in the butt to deal with if they ever come looose.


----------



## lycralout (May 2, 2007)

Hi thats great thanks


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

They are called Rivnuts. Very common and easy to fix...although I agree that they are a pain when they come loose (and they often do).


----------



## lycralout (May 2, 2007)

Thanks - using a screw and bolt worked a treat. They're now tight as a ducks arse (as we say in England !).


----------

